# Rerail Ozello  3/10-11



## Guest

I have my kitchen pass for Saturday.

Mike, are you still on?

Bill, can you do Saturday?

I'll talk w/ Pinhead.



Update: 10:00am 

My bad. I forgot SNS had a "thing" Saturday. Pinhead unsure (normal) so I took the liberty to dig my Sunday kitchen pass back from the trash.


----------



## sea-n-spots

No can do on Sat. Sun. is OK, need to check tides. More moon on Sat./ then makes a marked drop. We can adjust departure around tides. Just a small note for you guys that dream in (Silver), I got an (on-water) report this AM that there were Tarpon rolling off FPL in CR. Not large #s but just enough to give ya a woody ! Sea-Ya !


----------



## mtredfish

> No can do on Sat.  Sun. is OK, need to check tides. More moon on Sat./ then makes a marked drop. We can adjust departure around tides. Just a small note for you guys that dream in (Silver), I got an (on-water) report this AM that there were Tarpon rolling off FPL in CR. Not large #s but just enough to give ya a woody !   Sea-Ya !


They have been there for a while....along with some nice snook!!! All I can say is......keep your lure DEEP.....Rattletrap and or XRap deep diver along the bottom of the channel coming out of FPL. Also, use a long fluorocarbon leader.....

For you superbraid folks.....that will be .0000005 mm diameter with 1000 lb breaking strength tied with 20" fluorocarbon. ;D

Mike


----------



## Skinnyreds

*Re: Rerail Ozello 3/10-11*

Captnron....
"Do you put in at the ramp at the end?" are you by chance referring to the end of a road by an old burned out Pirates Cove hotel????? If so give me a call I need some info in reference to that area, I've been there once, in the Master Angler believe it or not, Actually got it in the water at low tide. Very nice and enjoyable area.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Guest

I have never been out of Zello as I play on the kiddie river next door called the Chaz (river of ever moving rocks  ;D ;D).  We are going with resident expert sea-n-spots who claims to have marked or had his buddies mark all the rocks.  :  I think we are talking about the same ramp though.  He did tell me the best way to navigate was with my eyes closed so I couldn't be skeeerd


----------



## jmarkklock

Chassahowitzka = Native American for "New Lower Unit"


----------



## Guest

> Chassahowitzka = Native American for "New Lower Unit"


='s new lower unit aka "gone in 60 seconds" ;D ;D


----------



## mtredfish

> I have never been out of Zello as I play on the kiddie river next door called the Chaz (river of ever moving rocks  ;D ;D).  We are going with resident expert sea-n-spots who claims to have marked or had his buddies mark all the rocks.  :  I think we are talking about the same ramp though.  He did tell me the best way to navigate was with my eyes closed so I couldn't be skeeerd


You really don't need to run too far....some of the best areas (especially this time of year) are on the "inside". Anything from Bear Island back to Salt Creek. As a matter of fact, I've fished it in my Stealth....but not on the dead winter lows.

My 2cents , hang a right from the ramp and work your way toward Salt Creek - you can idle through much of it and fish those rocks/bars in the middle of the "channel" if they are surrounded by grass.....they will usually hold fish. If you make it back into the creek, I'm betting there will be a ton of sheeps in some of the wallows between the bars in the creek (so bring some shrimp to peice out). Also, if you head north from there towards the narrows.....do the "loop" - just before you reach the Narrows (check your charts), pick up a finger creek to your right, follow it out to a larger interior bay and then cut north. As you continue to follow this creek, it will work you back west to the Narrows. You'll come out just north of them. Some of the best fishing I've had in this area has been in the "back".

Believe it or not.....that's almost a full day if your fishing not running. Also, you'll really never have to get on top 

Saturday actually has better tides.....moon phase (according to my data) is best pre-dawn, but you got a decent afternoon incoming.


----------



## sea-n-spots

I can't seem to get much interest in fishing Ozello. Just want to dispell any rumors you all may have heard about it. Yes it can be hazardous to your lower unit, but everything has issues. Rocks at Ozello do not have a closed season, they harvest year round. Best bet is to run and fish between the harvesting machines. If you happen to hit one, plead ignorance and beg forgiveness. To dispell another rumor, No we do not actually throw them at each other. Come on up- Lets Fish......Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

> I can't seem to get much interest in fishing Ozello. Just want to dispell any rumors you all may have heard about it. Yes it can be hazardous to your lower unit, but everything has issues. Rocks at Ozello do not have a closed season, they harvest year round. Best bet is to run and fish between the harvesting machines. If you happen to hit one, plead ignorance and beg forgiveness. To dispell another rumor, No we do not actually throw them at each other. Come on up- Lets Fish......Sea-Ya !


LMFAO   ;D ;D ;D ;D

Can't wait till pinhead sees this. :


----------



## sea-n-spots

Ron,
Looks like it may be just us on Sun. @ Ozello. We need to get people to post and let us know who wants to go. Sun. tides show no neg. lows. Wind will be key factor in where to fish. Here's an open invite to anyone who would care to join us. Early breakfast @ The Island Outpost and a trip to the ROCK GARDEN. Anyone who wants to go needs to PM or post. You said Pinfish is a lot squeamish about (ROCKS) in the land of Oz , so we can pick up some stuff the locals call (Frog Snot). You spray it on the bottom @ the ramp, and it makes your boat slip rite up and over the rocks slicker than Frog Snot. Won't even scratch the gelcoat. All kidding aside, it would be cool to see a few people show up...(HINT) But on the other hand, if nobody goes and ya have an awesome-day, ya got raggin rites. Pinfish !, if you happen to whak an over or under slot (ROCK) this is strictly a (filet and release) trip. Now that I got ya good and comfy w/ the whole thing, Sea-Ya ! SUNDAY !!


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Rerail Ozello 3/10-11*

Sounds like a good time. I would like to be there but all ready have plans.


----------



## Guest

I vote for breakfast. I would hate to hit a rock on an empty stomach ;D ;D ;D   Sides, I heard some regulars have been "marking" the rocks lately.   I understand they have been applying different colored gelcoat to match their boats on the tops of the rocks. ;D


----------



## Guest

> Yea ,yea it seems cap ron is talking sh-- as always.Not all of us have spare everything!!


You will have spare parts too if you show up. Just look around the rocks and you should be able to find whatever you need. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> Do we have real time and meeting spot with spotty??Tell me something besides bs would ya.Are we all bringing boats or do we get to break in the lostmen hint hint.Cap ron why must you be such a pr---!! Are you going to shop in the am??


Told you what I know but her it goes again.  READ.  Spotty is calling the shot based on local information and tides. We are putting in at the ramp in Ozello (at least that's the plan right now but it could change). Everything centers around tides (need water to float) and local imformation.  I'm taking a boat and spoty is taking a boat.  We don't know yet how many are coming that might need a seat.  This is not a rally or orginzed event as such. We are not playing guide. just a few guys (or as many that want to attend) getting together to fish, tell lies, bash a few rocks NOT, eat, and maybe have a cold one.  If you want to go, need the a sure thing and can't wait till this evening then I recomend you plan on bringing a boat and heading North Sunday morning in the dark.  That's all I know at this time.

If you want a ride on Spotty's Lostman the PM him and ask him.  If I have an open seat your welcome to it but would like to reserve it first for anyone who doesn't have a boat this weekend that might want to come.  Don't know what your problem is with not planning to bring your boat and ditching it at the last second if you don't need it.

Time and place TBD this evening based on the number of responses of those attending.


----------



## Guest

Update @ 11:00 am:
I was advised by spotty to bring my Gladesmen so I will only have one open seat.

If any one else wants to join us please PM sea-n-spots or post on this thread. Spotty advised me to bring a "narrow" boat in case we want to avoid wind.

Update @ 11:30AM
My open seat has been filled. Pinhead, you have a ride on Bills (sea-n-spots) boat. Put in is at the Ozello boat ramp time still TBD. Bill and I are meeting at a local restaurant for some joe and eats before we play in the rock garden. 

Pinhead you can ride with me you want to meet me at the house @ darkthirty (TBD). 

Anyone else coming?

Latter,
R


----------



## deerfly

*Re: Rerail Ozello 3/10-11*

Coming in late on this one, but I plan to be there tomorrow morning in my camo hi-sider behind a green, jacked up Toyota 4x4. If any of ya'll see me introduce yourself, looking forward to meeting you guys. This will be 1st trip out there since before hunting season last year. I have no idea what to expect except an abundance of hull & engine wrecking rocks everywhere you look and even more of them where you don't look. I mostly fish the "back" too. - eric


----------



## deerfly

*Re: Rerail Ozello 3/10-11*

oh yeah, if my 11yr old boy doesn't go (80%+ he won't go) I'll have a spare seat. Will know more later tonight after his baseball game. Warning, no gas engine on the rig, only an electric trolling motor. So when striking rocks at full throttle your sunglasses may dislodge from your forehead and you might spill your coffee too. I will not be held responsible for either.  - eric

here's a couple id shots...


----------



## Guest

> Coming in late on this one, but I plan to be there tomorrow morning in my camo hi-sider behind a green, jacked up Toyota 4x4. If any of ya'll see me introduce yourself, looking forward to meeting you guys. This will be 1st trip out there since before hunting season last year.  I have no idea what to expect except an abundance of hull & engine wrecking rocks everywhere you look and even more of them where you don't look. I mostly fish the "back" too.  - eric


Better late than never and I like the disclaimer.   We are still working on this, but watch this thread.  What we do will depend on tides, wind and how many show up.  

My dad just got back into town and occupied my open seat so it's bound to be a great day.  

So far I only know of Bill, my dad and I but we are waiting for pinfish to confirm Bills open seat.

We will be the ones with Gladesmen's.

Latter


----------



## sea-n-spots

Here hopefully is the last post for this subject. As it stands now the group gathering for Sun. @ Ozello will be made-up of Myself,Capt. Ron&Dad,Pinfish, and Deerfly, gotta make sure I keep my distance cause those little yellow B-----ds hurt when they hit ya. Actually I can't think of anything worse than the dredded (Ozello Alljaws ) aka Gaanats. Here's how it looks,DST comes into play @ 01:00 tomorrow morn. so make adjustments. Ron will be leaving his crib @ 04:50. Pinfish, you need to confirm your mode of transportation w/Ron. Whether you drive or ride w/Ron you will travel North on US19 thru Homasassa (there are two lights in HS) - after the lights in HS go to the next light North. There you will see a circle-K, turn left and you are on Ozello Trail. If U see Home Depot on 19 U went one light to far. About 5 or 6 miles out on a right hand curve U will see the Island Outpost. This is our starting point @ 06:00. The pictures that Deerfly posted look very familiar. I am assuming he knows where he's going. Either way, one light south of airport in CR, or one light North of HS. Sea-Ya @ 06:00 , now lets go FISH!!!


----------



## Guest

I didn't go back through the thread to make sure, but does Deerfly know we are getting chow at 0600?  I'm guessing the ramp will get hit about an hour (0700) or so later?  I guess we can tell lies and drink joe till first light.  

Anyone else who wants to hop in, come on.


----------



## LoneRanger

HOW WAS THE FISHING?






L.R.


----------



## Guest

I want to thank Bill (sea-n-spots) and Eric (deerfly) for a great day today. Glad to report no equipment damage or rocks hurt. The water was crystal clear and so I could easily see how this place got it's reputation. Today was a day of scouting for my dad and I but Eric was the man. It was nice to meet some new forum members and looking forward to future trips. It was a great day to be on the water.


----------



## sea-n-spots

This was my first meeting w/Ron, Ron Sr. and deerfly. All I can say is (World Class) type of people. As it goes, we had some grub @ Island Outpost and headed out. Ramp was not busy @ all. Deerfly headed inland, Ron followed me thru the rock garden to open water. Ron went exploring, and I went to a more southern spot @ shark point. Must have been DST and up-side down in the tides. Lots of upper and over (slot) reds. Conditions- (gin clear water- tons of white bait) offered everything w/little or no response. I was havin so much fun, I didn't notice the turtle grass had turned around, and almost had to drag the Gladesman out. Got out and met up w/Ron outside the bars (oyster). Had maybe a 3-5 knot wind. This was one of the most beautiful days I've seen there, and fish it all the time. Headed back to ramp about noon. We all arrived @ the same time w/no ramp traffic. Here's the fish story, @ the ramp deerfly poles up from not to far away and we discover that two guys w/fine Gladesmens just got spanked good by a Nue. Yes, deerfly never got more than a half mile from the ramp and aquired a real nice (upper-slot) red and a nice big trout. All in all a great day. Ron says, he has discovered his newest favorite place to go. All storys have ends, and this one is no less. Justice comes in many forms, and it came @ the bitter end. It seems deerfly got his pole stuck and had to bail-out to save it and had (remote) to truck alarm in his pocket. You canguess the rest of the story. Alarms going off, 6 or so people trying to fix or disable it and so on. Settled on a few beers @ Peck's on the water while waiting for another set of keys to arrive from Pine Island. Deerfly greased the deal by offering up dinner @ Peck's to his wife for making the trip w/keys. One great day, and really looking forward to next time. I know this was long-winded but I wanna see 'Flip' top this story (HA-HA) Let's do it again SOON!!.......Sea-Ya !


----------



## mtredfish

> This was my first meeting w/Ron, Ron Sr. and deerfly. All I can say is (World Class) type of people. As it goes, we had some grub @ Island Outpost and headed out. Ramp was not busy @ all. Deerfly headed inland, Ron followed me thru the rock garden to open water. Ron went exploring, and I went to a more southern spot @ shark point. Must have been DST and up-side down in the tides. Lots of upper and over (slot) reds. Conditions- (gin clear water- tons of white bait) offered everything w/little or no response. I was havin so much fun, I didn't notice the turtle grass had turned around, and almost had to drag the Gladesman out. Got out and met up w/Ron outside the bars (oyster). Had maybe a 3-5 knot wind. This was one of the most beautiful days I've seen there, and fish it all the time. Headed back to ramp about noon. We all arrived @ the same time w/no ramp traffic. Here's the fish story, @ the ramp deerfly poles up from not to far away and we discover that two guys w/fine Gladesmens just got spanked good by a Nue. Yes, deerfly never got more than a half mile from the ramp and aquired a real nice (upper-slot) red and a nice big trout. All in all a great day. Ron says, he has discovered his newest favorite place to go. All storys have ends, and this one is no less. Justice comes in many forms, and it came @ the bitter end. It seems deerfly got his pole stuck and had to bail-out to save it and had (remote) to truck alarm in his pocket. You canguess the rest of the story. Alarms going off, 6 or so people trying to fix or disable it and so on. Settled on a few beers @ Peck's on the water while waiting for another set of keys to arrive from Pine Island. Deerfly greased the deal by offering up dinner @ Peck's to his wife for making the trip w/keys. One great day, and really looking forward to next time. I know this was long-winded but I wanna see 'Flip' top this story (HA-HA) Let's do it again SOON!!.......Sea-Ya !


So.....no one took my advice and went inside? Was there not enough water? I would have imagined it to be pretty decent with the recent cold snaps and this weekend of good weather. 

I wish I could have made it......when's the next trip!


----------



## Guest

> This was my first meeting w/Ron, Ron Sr. and deerfly. All I can say is (World Class) type of people. As it goes, we had some grub @ Island Outpost and headed out. Ramp was not busy @ all. Deerfly headed inland, Ron followed me thru the rock garden to open water. Ron went exploring, and I went to a more southern spot @ shark point. Must have been DST and up-side down in the tides. Lots of upper and over (slot) reds. Conditions- (gin clear water- tons of white bait) offered everything w/little or no response. I was havin so much fun, I didn't notice the turtle grass had turned around, and almost had to drag the Gladesman out. Got out and met up w/Ron outside the bars (oyster). Had maybe a 3-5 knot wind. This was one of the most beautiful days I've seen there, and fish it all the time. Headed back to ramp about noon. We all arrived @ the same time w/no ramp traffic. Here's the fish story, @ the ramp deerfly poles up from not to far away and we discover that two guys w/fine Gladesmens just got spanked good by a Nue. Yes, deerfly never got more than a half mile from the ramp and aquired a real nice (upper-slot) red and a nice big trout. All in all a great day. Ron says, he has discovered his newest favorite place to go. All storys have ends, and this one is no less. Justice comes in many forms, and it came @ the bitter end. It seems deerfly got his pole stuck and had to bail-out to save it and had (remote) to truck alarm in his pocket. You canguess the rest of the story. Alarms going off, 6 or so people trying to fix or disable it and so on. Settled on a few beers @ Peck's on the water while waiting for another set of keys to arrive from Pine Island. Deerfly greased the deal by offering up dinner @ Peck's to his wife for making the trip w/keys. One great day, and really looking forward to next time. I know this was long-winded but I wanna see 'Flip' top this story (HA-HA) Let's do it again SOON!!.......Sea-Ya !
> 
> 
> 
> So.....no one took my advice and went inside? Was there not enough water? I would have imagined it to be pretty decent with the recent cold snaps and this weekend of good weather.
> 
> I wish I could have made it......when's the next trip!
Click to expand...

More like someone didn't take your advice and went inside anyway.   Eric went inside and he caught fish.  This was my first time and 1 wanted to look around so Bill and I elected to go outside. The water was low and we somehow got off on the tide info :-/

I will definately be back.  Ozello will now be my go to but I think I'm out of pocket next weekend.

Now, where's your report?  You can tag it on this thread even though you were a day off. ;D ;D


----------



## mtredfish

Ron,
I never even fished! We did the Strawberry festival instead ( :'()..... but I've done my time, next weekend I'm fishing!!!


----------



## Guest

> Ron,
> ..( :'()..... but I've done my time...!!!


Was it "Hard Time"  ;D?

I pretty sure I have a "thing" next weekend so it looks like I'm out of pocket but I'm hoping to get back to Zello week after.  I know I haven't seen all the rocks yet.   Which brings me to the next question -  Have you tried inside?   :;D ;D ;D ;D

We do need to double up. It's hard to fish the area as one. Need one on the pole and another sight casting. Daaaaaaaa-n, I'm getting excited just typing this. 

Latter,
R


----------



## deerfly

*Re: Rerail Ozello 3/10-11*

late to the party again, been too busy. Anyway, great guys to meet and had a lot fun bs'ing and all. And yeah I spanked the boys in a motorless gheenoe, but they looked a lot better in them fancy rigs getting skunked than I did catching the fish.  

As fer the 1/2 mile thing above that ain't quite right. I was getting into fish within a 1/2 mile of the launch, but I was about a 1/2 mile from the cell tower down near the salt river and ozello trail when I decided to head back to the ramp. Didn't have a gps, so I'm not sure how far that is but it took me about an hour of steady poling to get to back to the fishless aristocrats. ;D


----------



## Guest

> late to the party again, been too busy. Anyway, great guys to meet and had a lot fun bs'ing and all. And yeah I spanked the boys in a motorless gheenoe, but they looked a lot better in them fancy rigs getting skunked than I did catching the fish.
> 
> As fer the 1/2 mile thing above that ain't quite right. I was getting into fish within a 1/2 mile of the launch, but I was about a 1/2 mile from the cell tower down near the salt river and ozello trail when I decided to head back to the ramp. Didn't have a gps, so I'm not sure how  :-[far that is but it took me about an :-[ hour of steady poling to get to back to the fishless aristocrats.  ;D


Eric,

We need to make sure you show up every time or else I'm going to have to ask local if I can take a picture with their fish.  ;D ;D ;D

BTW - You can't be late because we won't start the party without you. 

Thanks for posting. Someone had to make us look good and I'll try to hold up my end next time. :-[


----------

